# Composed something for a promo, made a tutorial



## ManchesterMusic (Apr 21, 2019)

Hey guys, wrote something for an advert of sorts and figured it would be fun to walk through the piece, here’s part 1 where I walk through the arrangement and libraries used. 

How To Compose Music For Commercials | Part 1


----------

